# 84 yeard old sniper gets it done



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If you do nothing else today at least watch this touching video about an 84 year old sniper from WWII. Very heartwarming to say the least. This was on the Michigan Predator hunting site and just had to share. http://www.strategyp...0306202637.aspx


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome video! Thanks Bones! An amazing shot for sure and very well deserving of that black hat!

God Bless America


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good video. I saw the original shooting USA show awhile back and it still moved me very much.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Moving is an understatement, He can be on my team any day or I guess it should be the other way around -- I would be honored to be on his.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great post Tom.. If the crap ever hits the fan I'll be glad (and proud)to be on the same team as Ted Gundy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll be honest I had tears in my eyes after watching it. I never get tired of the things these guys have to say and honoring them is the least we can do. That guy is one heck of a shot too. Holy crap ! 3 shot group of 5" at 1,000 yards !


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

bones44 said:


> That guy is one heck of a shot too. Holy crap ! 3 shot group of 5" at 1,000 yards !


I'm glad he was on our side during the war!!!

Tom I welled up too! Military, firemen and policemen don't get thanked or honored enough and I love hearing about it when it does happen. Thanks again for the post!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You got it Mick. You're right. Alot of the folks from all the wars are passing on at too fast of a rate. They're taking all the history and true guts with them. Police and firefighters put their lives on the line everyday and many don't get any notice until one messes up or dies. Very sad. Kids nowadays don't know what true heroes are unfortunately.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Great stuff. True American Hero.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The only thing that is too bad is it took this long to be rewarded for the job he did.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My eye was leaking some too Tom Thanks for sharing----sb*


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I never get tired of watching videos of our veterans. I just love how humble they are.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum DJBurns.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

DJBurns said:


> Thanks for the post. I never get tired of watching videos of our veterans. I just love how humble they are.


 Glad you enjoyed it and welcome to PT DJBurns !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Last Veterans day my sister e-mailed me and my brothers and thanked us for the time we spent in the military. I think that was the first time that any one had said that to me, I just really never gave it a second thought until then. About it being any thing other than what was right.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

knapper said:


> Last Veterans day my sister e-mailed me and my brothers and thanked us for the time we spent in the military. I think that was the first time that any one had said that to me, I just really never gave it a second thought until then. About it being any thing other than what was right.


 From one vet to another... Thank you for your service too !!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

DJBurns said:


> Thanks for the post. I never get tired of watching videos of our veterans. I just love how humble they are.


The humble ones are the true heroes in my opinion. They do it not for glory or praise but because its right!

DJ welcome to PT!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Great post man this made my day, what a great man, great shot, he is truly the person every man should look up to as a general human being, knowing what he gave up for all of us. God bless sir


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very good video, gives me hope that I'll be able to shoot good enough at his age at yotes!! Just maybe have an auto! It was inspiring and heartfelt.


----------

